# Double Team Face Off! (19/01/09 - 25/01/08)



## Bec688 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey Everyone






This week's challenge item is brought to you by 

*Pinksugar *AND* LilDee!*

That's right, this weeks new face off challenge is a double doozy!

Winners of the Dolce &amp; Gabbana Pink Candy Wrapper Tote Fashiom Face Off with these gorgeous outfits!





Pinksugar





LilDee

Congratulations!

Here are the items the girls have chosen for this weeks challenge

American Eagle Yellow Shorts




link: Women's AE Favorite Short - American Eagle Outfitters - Polyvore

Charlotte Russe Ruched Lace Top




link: Charlotte Russe - Ruched Lace Top# - Polyvore

You may include either one or both items in your entry.

If this is your first Fashion Face-Off, please make sure that you read our rules and regulations for the challenge before entering.

Rules: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f159/fashion-faceoff-rules-69982.html


Good Luck and have fun!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 19, 2009)

here's mine!!





Lil Dee, that top is cute!


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 19, 2009)

Woah now, that is a lot of yellow Rosie lol cute outfit though!


----------



## cygne noir (Jan 19, 2009)

hmmm...dunno what to decide, I like both items...:-( tough one!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 19, 2009)

hehe, thanks B. I went with a sunny, summery yellow theme


----------



## cygne noir (Jan 19, 2009)

well, I coudn't decide...on the left, is what I'd wear going out with my bf..on the right, going out with the girls... if I'm not allowd to have to outfits in one set, then on't putit on for voting..:-D I just couldn't help it..had fun doing it, though!





ok now I noticeit's hard to focus on it cause theres a LOT going on there...lol


----------



## katrosier (Jan 19, 2009)

Here's mine


----------



## Lucy (Jan 19, 2009)

ooh! i can't decide!! lol

i think i'll go with the shorts though, i want to feel summery seeing as its snowing outside!


----------



## katrosier (Jan 19, 2009)

Can I post my second look here? I'm not entering it , just want to share it.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 19, 2009)

katrosier i love yours, it's so vampy!

here's mine:


----------



## katrosier (Jan 19, 2009)

If this isn't allowed please let me know and I'll delete it





Cygne noir I love the yellow heels.

Fingrs that necklace is adorable!


----------



## GlamazonBeauty (Jan 19, 2009)

I hate shorts lol so heres mine!


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 19, 2009)

Here's mine, it's a lot brighter than something I'd usually make lol


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jan 19, 2009)

I went with the Charlotte Russe Ruched Lace Top


----------



## purpleRain (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## daer0n (Jan 19, 2009)

whoa, lots of entries already! cute picks you both


----------



## LilDee (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Rosie!

Your shorts are super cute too! I think I actually own a yellow pair like that.. but I never know what to wear with them.. haha!

Loving all the entries so far!!

Here's mine, and I'll probably try the shorts after too.. but if we're only allowed to enter one this will be my entry one.


----------



## Ozee (Jan 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *cygne noir* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well, I coudn't decide...on the left, is what I'd wear going out with my bf..on the right, going out with the girls... if I'm not allowd to have to outfits in one set, then on't putit on for voting..:-D I just couldn't help it..had fun doing it, though!
http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-set/BQcDAAAAAwoDanBnAAAABC5vdXQKFkJOMU5TaURtM1JHUWlWWV phNlhGZlEAAAACaWQKAWUAAAAEc2l6ZQ.jpg

ok now I noticeit's hard to focus on it cause theres a LOT going on there...lol

when i went to make mine your sets was one of 3 being shown lol very cool i love the shoes with the yellow shorts.. I want them!


----------



## esha (Jan 20, 2009)

Yay, summertime!


----------



## Ozee (Jan 20, 2009)

katrosier, im sorry i just posted mine and saw we have the same bag, i'll go find another one for my set lol..sorry!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 20, 2009)

Katr, that's perfectly fine to keep it there. As long as you've stated which one is to be entered for voting it's not a problem






wow, these all look so cute! I love em!


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 20, 2009)

Cute outfits everyone! Here's mine


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif katrosier, im sorry i just posted mine and saw we have the same bag, i'll go find another one for my set lol..sorry! It's ok to have an item the same, as long as the entire outfit isn't the same, she's not using the summer outfit for voting anyways, so its ok


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 20, 2009)

ooh bec, love the little blazery thing. And the shoes!

all these are awesome!


----------



## Roxie (Jan 20, 2009)

Love the outfits so far.

I love the shorts and the top so if I did this one I'd do one with both.





I won't be entering though because I am going away either tonight or tomorrow for a whole week - possibly longer!


----------



## esha (Jan 20, 2009)

I like yours bec!


----------



## cygne noir (Jan 20, 2009)

ozee, LOVE your entry, don't change anything!!!

also, kat, you first entry is awsome!!!


----------



## katrosier (Jan 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-set/BQcDAAAAAwoDanBnAAAABC5vdXQKFndMTnU3b2JtM1JHb3BoNE ljQ1Z6Y1EAAAACaWQKAWUAAAAEc2l6ZQ.jpg
katrosier, im sorry i just posted mine and saw we have the same bag, i'll go find another one for my set lol..sorry!

ooohh pretty! Don't worry about the bag, I'm not entering this look .


----------



## Anthea (Jan 21, 2009)

I had a hard time deciding which item to use and then working out the items to use with the item, it all worked out in the end and this is what I came up with.





There are so many different outfits, I think everyone hs done great


----------



## Ozee (Jan 21, 2009)

wooi like yours anthea


----------



## Jennyjean (Jan 21, 2009)

This took me forever and im still not even happy w/ it!!! Everyone's outfits looks great!!! I could not come up with anything that i liked!!

I went with a summer theme!!!


----------



## Ozee (Jan 21, 2009)

Jenny thats awesome set, very cute



Especially those glasses.


----------



## purpleRain (Jan 21, 2009)

Jenny great set, that's a funny ring btw


----------



## alexxx! (Jan 21, 2009)

this took me soooo long and i don't even like it much lol


----------



## Jennyjean (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank yall very much!! Yall have great sets as well!!!


----------



## purpleRain (Jan 23, 2009)

Alexxx, I like the set you made





Great for the beach!!


----------



## katana (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice outifits so far ladies, I'm not sure which one to choose...

Ok here's mine...


----------



## sali (Jan 24, 2009)

I haven't done one of these in forever! I feel like i've lost my fashion sense. LOL

Here's mine


----------



## daer0n (Jan 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had a hard time deciding which item to use and then working out the items to use with the item, it all worked out in the end and this is what I came up with.
http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-set/BQcDAAAAAwoDanBnAAAABC5vdXQKFkVuc014RTduM1JHUHJ6aX VieVZ6Y1EAAAACaWQKAWUAAAAEc2l6ZQ.jpg

There are so many different outfits, I think everyone hs done great





I love this outfit Anthea!


----------

